
Google is starting to reveal the secrets of its experimental Fuchsia OS - Tomte
https://www.theverge.com/2019/5/9/18563521/google-fuchsia-os-android-chrome-hiroshi-lockheimer-secrets-revealed
======
mimixco
I can't help but think this is another attempt to lock down people and devices
into a Google-controlled platform where they can be spied on and sold to the
highest bidder.

Does it seem suspicious to anyone that Google is pushing Fuchsia just as truly
open Android phones like Puri.sm and /e/ are coming to market?

~~~
xparco
Ugh...the conspiracy talk is baseless

~~~
coffekaesque
Android is open source but without Gapps you can't use 90% of the mainstream
apps or certain features (Google Play Services, Frameworks or whatever it's
called now). That's why Android without Google is a complete pain, and why
microG exists. We're already locked in.

